# horse insurance recommendations please



## taradiamond1 (9 January 2015)

Hello there, I am looking to insure my newly purchased horse. We don't do anything too exciting, we will just happy hacking and the occasional show. I have quotes in the region of £50 a month from NFU, Petplan and another through SEIB....but then got quote for £34 from E and L for pretty much the same level of cover. Any recommendations? I am put off the cheaper one after reading a few bad reviews, but they were all a few years back.

apologies if there is a similar thread elsewhere...I have been searching but cannot find anything!


----------



## On the Hoof (9 January 2015)

Click on H&H link for horse ins at top of this page for comparison web site and to get quotes. I'm with Four Counties , they were cheapest when I took out insurance two odd years ago and they have proved to be helpful and quick payers. Don't know anything about any you mention as only used the one insurer to date.


----------



## Fidgety (9 January 2015)

Carriagehouse, brillant, found NFU really snotty and unhelpful.  Unless E&L have changed much over the years, avoid.


----------



## taradiamond1 (9 January 2015)

Thanks guys!! I must admit the NFU lady I spoke to was really lovely and helpful but soooo pricey. I will look into those when kids in bed x


----------



## Tiffany (9 January 2015)

I've been with NFU for years. Had to have my beautiful girl PTS at the end of October and they have been sympathetic, efficient and no quibbles on the policy.


----------



## dodgers89 (12 January 2015)

Whatever you do, don't go with E&L


----------



## Princess Rosie (12 January 2015)

Avoid E&L like the plague! There's plenty of threads on here that will support that. NFU have always been fabulous.


----------



## PorkChop (12 January 2015)

You get what you pay for - I can highly recommend Amtrust/Equicover, always been helpful, professional and pay out promptly.


----------

